# Gotama Teles/BC



## johnnewman00 (Jul 11, 2005)

Very popular Tele ski on certain mountains. In fact that entire Volkl freeride line is sickness for telemark. I'm on a Tele Mantra and loving it. I'm sold on Volkl...my next will either be the Gotoma or Katana.


----------



## jsyz (Apr 11, 2007)

So, I've skiied gotamas and g4's since they came out. I was looking to replace the g4's since I finally broke an edge this year. I loved both pair of skis, and was looking at Volkls again. It turns out, though, that since volkls moved their production from Germany to China, quality has gone down the shitter. One shop said they warrantied more skis than they sold over the last couple years. I loved the skis cause they were burly and I could ski the shit out of them every day. It doesn't sound like today's volkls are as reliable/strong/well made. I went with the Head monster 88's instead - haven't had them out yet. Can't wait.


----------

